# Resitor Wheelsets



## Busdriver291 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi: I have a Digitrax Empire builder and eventually I would like to incorporate block detection. On page 94 of “DCC Projects and Applications” the author references BDL16 Loconet occupancy detector along with quote Resistor Wheelsets unquote. I have looked in the Walthers catalog but I cannot find any reference to resistor wheelsets. Before I buy a lot of rolling stock, I would like to know what he means by “resistor wheelsets” and if possible the stock and/or part number of item in question. Thanks.
George Kutcher


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I think what they mean by resistor wheelset is that there is a circuit attached to the power pickups that serves some sort of function. In a way you could think of locomotive wheelsets as resistor types since they power the motor usually through a resistor or two. Does this make any sense? 

I found this page may be helpful, look for the heading: "Surface Mount Resistor Method:"

http://www.rr-cirkits.com/wheelsets.html


----------

